# Pocket Watch 1St Gold Half Hunter - Help Please?



## dougie (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi,

This is the first of six pocket watches I've recently been kindly given. (Pls refer to my first thread in the general discussion area with a picture of all six).

Remember, I know nothing about watches but any help or factual information about types, maker, age, design etc. would be hugely appreciated. An indication of whether any are "rubbish" or "worth repair" would be great.

This particular watch has no background information. I have managed to open just the back as per the photograph, I don't have a key to wind it (although I've been advised not to). I'd like to open the front to see if there is any damage, it does appear like there might be but haven't been brave enough to do this (nor know how to). I'm hoping you can see the detail in the pictures, it appears to have BGo or BCo or similar inside the case cover. If this isn't clear then please let me know. I can't be sure if the chain is original.

As always, any comments are always appreciated. Especially, whether these things can be repaired or whether it is worthwhile. Also, where would I go for impartial advice etc..

Literally, any thoughts comments would be fantastic, however basic or simple they may be.

Thanks (I'll photograph the others in turn over coming days)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

dougie said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first of six pocket watches I've recently been kindly given. (Pls refer to my first thread in the general discussion area with a picture of all six).
> 
> ...


Hi, Dougie...the reason your pics aren't showing is because they're missing the







tags at the beginning and end. If you look, I've put them in on the first URL...that's why you can see the pic. You can put the rest in yourself if you want to.(Press 'multiquote', then 'add reply' Next time you post a pic from Photobucket, hover the cursor over the pic you want to post, and click on the 4th choice in the drop down box. This already has the tags added...then just paste into your post. Have a look

 here  and scroll down till you find my post on Photobucket. Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## dougie (Dec 31, 2011)

dougie said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the first of six pocket watches I've recently been kindly given. (Pls refer to my first thread in the general discussion area with a picture of all six).
> 
> ...


----------



## dougie (Dec 31, 2011)

Done ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Dougie! :thumbsup:


----------

